# Videos of Gidget as requested



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Some of you asked that I post a video of Gidget so I am going to post 2, one of the first week we got her and one of today. Looking back at the first video has made me realize just how fast she is growing and it just breaks my heart...they grow up so fast :-(

Please ignore our (NC) country accents and how silly we (my daughter and I) can be in the videos, LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my heart, what a precious baby girl! I loved watching her play. Love your accent too!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

What accent???? LOL


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Gingersmom said:


> What accent???? LOL


LOL :dontknow:


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

She's so cute and tiny! How old is she now?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my lord, what a sweet little peanut!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is just too cute for words, I am totally in love. We will now need weekly installments of 'Watch Gidget Play'


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

flowersnsunshine said:


> She's so cute and tiny! How old is she now?


That is a question I really wish I knew the answer to. The guy I got her from swears she was born January 29th so that would put her at 6 months old right now. The vets that examined her when I got her say that their guess was 8 to 10 weeks and we have had her for almost 4 weeks now. My guess is she is between 10 and 12 weeks right now. When I first saw her and took her to the vet she was 8 oz and that was almost 5 weeks ago and she now weighs in at a whopping 16 oz


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwww!!! Cutest videos ever!!! She's like a baby bunny hopping around. So very precious!! Such a darling itty bitty peanut!!

I'm with Stella! Weekly videos is a must!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those videos made my night! Tooooo cute!!!  She is a doll.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh, I want a puppy. So cute.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! She is way too cute! But wow, I would be so afraid to handle her! I am looking forward to seeing her progress! What a sweetie!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a little cutie pie. She looks like a mouse all wound up. Also, your long coat is lovely!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

shes soooo cute thats the first time i smiled in days


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Angel1210 said:


> OMG! She is way too cute! But wow, I would be so afraid to handle her! I am looking forward to seeing her progress! What a sweetie!


When we got her at 8 oz we were a bit fearful of hurting her but now she holds her on, LOL! I will have to get a video of Chibi aggravating her, he is so vocal when he tries to play or whatever you want to call it with her.

I am so glad everyone has enjoyed the videos of her, she is such a joy. The only thing I would change about her is I wish she was a little more affectionate. Yoshi would snuggle up to me and go to sleep around this age (not that I know her age) but she is a busy girl and is usually back in her pen before she will finally conk out, LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a tiny angel!! She is a hoot to watch! Thanks for sharing and please keep it up!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, I bet she'll be more cuddling as she gets older. When mine were that young, they were just too curious and playful to do much cuddling. They would when they'd nap, but for the most part they just wanted to investigate. The older she gets, she'll calm down a lot.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg that is the smallest and cutest baby I have ever seen in my life!!!! I just adore her. I am sooooo jealous. And I love ur accent, it's beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Zorana you are very sweet, I hate hearing myself, LOL


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What a little cutie. I was told Billy and Babushka were 6 months old when I got them. Both were about 8 weeks old in reality. The people selling them like to say they are older because then people think they will stay small. But I think Gidget will actually stay small. So much energy. Lol. Twiggy gets like that, too and she's 3 years old now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's so teeny and beautiful I love her, and she's clever too, playing fetch already with that bit of wrapper.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She is just adorable - and obviously very much loved. I agree that we need a weekly video update. And what's wrong with your accent?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Had to call hubby to watch the video we both sat with big grins on our faces.Yes we need weekly video's now.She makes Dottie look big!!!!!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

awwwwww what a cute tiny tot - and such a great retriever !!! More videos please - I loved it and cant wait to watch her grow up


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

svdreamer said:


> What a little cutie. I was told Billy and Babushka were 6 months old when I got them. Both were about 8 weeks old in reality. The people selling them like to say they are older because then people think they will stay small. But I think Gidget will actually stay small. So much energy. Lol. Twiggy gets like that, too and she's 3 years old now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I know all about those breeders that like to tell you they are older so you will think they are going to be smaller, in fact I warn people of this all the time. I am a pretty good judge of character and this guy was GOOD at lying, I wasnt really sure what to believe? My vet even told me that even though she looked younger that she had the mannerisms of an older puppy. As time has went by though I am pretty convinced she is younger, if nothing more than how rapidly she is growing. Even if she was 6 weeks old at her weight she would have still been small so I couldnt figure out why he would make up such a far fetched birthdate? I wouldnt usually fall for something like this but I could not stop thinking about her and I know she was meant to be my little girl


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww she is soo wee! I love the way she jumps about


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Yes I know all about those breeders that like to tell you they are older so you will think they are going to be smaller, in fact I warn people of this all the time. I am a pretty good judge of character and this guy was GOOD at lying, I wasnt really sure what to believe? My vet even told me that even though she looked younger that she had the mannerisms of an older puppy. As time has went by though I am pretty convinced she is younger, if nothing more than how rapidly she is growing. Even if she was 6 weeks old at her weight she would have still been small so I couldnt figure out why he would make up such a far fetched birthdate? I wouldnt usually fall for something like this but I could not stop thinking about her and I know she was meant to be my little girl


Unfortunately, con artists are very good at what they do. They can fool the best of us. They will stick to a story word for word. The part that baffles me is that they have no conscience while doing it. :/ People like that are scary people. With times getting so hard, the scams are rampant. 

One thing to point out to anyone going through something like this. Always remember, if it looks or sounds to good to be true, than it is. 

Many unethical "breeders" are releasing pups as early as 5 weeks old.
 The rise in people wanting "micro" Chi's has made it to where they know they have to lie to sell the pups. 

I'm thankful that you are the person that got her. Because I know you will love her no matter what. 

The scary part, and you see it everyday, "breeders" like this are why so many Chi's end up in shelters.

People buy the pup believing they are going to have a 1 lb. full grown Chi. The general public doesn't know any better. When the pup ends up 6 lbs., the "novelty" wears off, and the chi is the one that ends up suffering the consequence.  It breaks my heart. 

The happiest part of this story is that she couldn't have ended up in a better home. xxx It is clear that you love her dearly. :love5: She was meant to be yours!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was reading an article the other day about Chi's and Chi mixes being the most percentage wise killed in shelters. It is very sad. I have always believed if it is to good to be true then it is not, in this case it didnt matter as she was meant to be ours. She is definitely to good to be true but really is true in our hearts


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I was reading an article the other day about Chi's and Chi mixes being the most percentage wise killed in shelters. It is very sad. I have always believed if it is to good to be true then it is not, in this case it didnt matter as she was meant to be ours. She is definitely to good to be true but really is true in our hearts


Yes, this is very true. I had a woman stand right in my face and tell me that she gave her chi to the shelter because, "he was supposed to weigh 2 lbs. grown." I walked away with tears in my eyes, and will never forget her nonchalant attitude about it. :*( 

When I got my pups, yes, I wanted them to be within standard size. Under 6 lbs. Had they ended up 8 lbs. like so many do, I would love them just the same. I know you feel the same way I do about that. Which is why this story will definitely have a happy ending. 

I think after all the time you waited for the perfect baby to capture your heart, this was definitely meant to be. She is an absolute doll! 

I look forward to watching her grow and flourish in your care.


----------

